# Vulcanismo na Peninsula Ibérica



## Enkeli (19 Fev 2011 às 11:31)

Olá a todos 
Eu sou nova por aqui e uma aficionada por Vulcões, mas um tanto ou quanto leiga na matéria 

Recentemente descobri que existe campos vulcanicos na nossa vizinha Espanha (Campos de Calatrava) eu desconhecia a existência, tentei pesquisar pela net, mas não há muita informação relacionada com isso, fiquei sem perceber se eram ou não vulcões activos.

A única coisa sobre a qual consegui obter mais informações foi sobre "El Chorro Granátula de Calatrava", pareçe que foi um agricultor que fez um furo no solo para obter água para as suas vinhas mas acabou por atingir uma bolsa de co2 e daì ter aparecido o Chorro.

Não sei se esta informação está totalmente correcta!

Gostaria imenso de obter mais informações sobre o vulcanismo na peninsula ibérica.

Tenho imensas questões imensas dúvidas, e fiquei bastante empolgada!

Desde já agradeço a vossa disponibilidade 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

Em Portugal, o vulcanismo até nem está nada mal representado.
Tens assunto de sobra para estudar, nos Açores, por exemplo.
Existe imensa actividade, tanto submarina como à superfície...


----------



## Enkeli (20 Fev 2011 às 08:13)

Ola belem  

o vulcanismo em portugal realmente e bem representado os açores sao ricos em vulcoes e realmente fascinante.
mas eu fiquei realmente curiosa com o campo de calatrava, pois sempre ouvi dizer que nao havia vulcoes na peninsula iberica, ate mesmo na escola nunca falaram nisso 

(desculpa a falta de assentos mas o meu pc nao esta bom)


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 10:24)

Se te interessas pelo assunto:

Complexo Vulcânico de Lisboa
http://geohistorialx.webnode.pt/complexo-vulcanico-lisboa/
http://geologia.fc.ul.pt/Aulas/GeologiadeCampoII/Pdfs/ComplxVulc..pdf
http://www.georoteiros.pt/georoteiros/apagina/GeoroteirosListas.aspx?IDtabela=5


----------



## PirilauMágico (20 Fev 2011 às 10:44)

Vince disse:


> Complexo Vulcânico de Lisboa



Com características similares encontras ainda a área de Sines e a Serra de Monchique. 

Não são, porém, vulcões na típica acepção da palavra, não temos desses no continente.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 10:44)

Sobre Granátula de Calatrava:

http://www.uclm.es/profesorado/egcardenas/gases.htm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcanismo_del_Campo_de_Calatrava


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 11:02)

PirilauMágico disse:


> Não são, porém, vulcões na típica acepção da palavra, não temos desses no continente.



O de Lisboa manifestou-se a última vez há 70 milhões de anos, mas não deixa de ser um vulcão por isso, está simplesmente extinto há muito. O de Monchique 72/75 milhões. 
Comparativamente, alguns campos de Espanha são muito mais recentes.


----------



## The Sorceress (23 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

A última erupção em Calatrava aconteceu à cerca de 5400 anos (são dados novos de 2007, pois pensava-se que a actividade vulcânica era muito mais antiga) e durante os séculos XVI a XVIII existiram várias fumarolas na região, sendo que actualmente ainda existe pelo menos uma.

Portanto, sim, pode voltar a haver uma erupção neste Campo Vulcânico. 


E o governo espanhol está a levar a sério esta ameaça, ao ponto de ir instalar neste local o primeiro centro de vigilância vulcânica da Península Ibérica.  Não devemos esquecer que em 2000 apareceu neste local um Geizer que esteve activo  durante seis meses antes de desaparecer. E que ainda existe uma fumarola activa... a qual é actualmente monitorizada.
http://www.uclm.es/profesorado/egcardenas/valenz.htm





(Estação Geo-Química de Monitorização de Gases)

Acho que este site vai ajudar-te:

http://www.dclm.es/news/148/ARTICLE/61044/2010-04-10.html

E cito uma parte (com a ajuda do tradutor do Chrome, para quem não percebe espanhol):



> O Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGM) e da Universidade de Castilla-La Mancha, através do Departamento de Geografia e Planeamento Regional da Faculdade de Artes do Campus de Ciudad Real vai assinar em breve um acordo para instalar e operar o complexo sistema vigilância vulcânica.
> 
> Esta iniciativa terá lugar depois que em 2007 o Dr. Elena González Cárdenas, da Universidade de Castilla-La Mancha e sua equipe de investigação "GEOVOL", realizada no primeiro radioisótopo pelo método de datação por carbono-14, a partir de um paleossolos fossilizada por fluxos piroclásticos do vulcão Columba, permitindo determinar uma erupção vulcânica para este edifício no Holoceno.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2011 às 23:59)

*Realmente é um assunto que fascina qualquer um.
Pensar que em tempos determinada área foi um vulcão ou que há hipóteses, nem que seja num futuro muito longínquo, de aparecer um vulcão no nosso país, remete para os sonhos mais fantásticos que se pode ter.*

Há umas quantas zonas em Portugal que foram resultado de vulcões activos há muitos milhões de anos. Debaixo de determinadas áreas temos a influência do magma que flui a km de profundidade. Essas zonas são conhecidas como nascentes termais e existem dispersas pelo território.

Aqui bem perto existem as termas de Vizela, com nascentes sulfurosas de cerca de 70ºC. Localizam-se na zona mais funda de um vale por onde corre o rio Vizela. A sul eleva-se o planalto da Chã de Ferreira que poderá ter sido eventualmente um vulcão há muitos milhões de anos.
*Esta é uma muito restrita opinião minha...para que não hajam confusões!*
Este planalto não é estritamente circular mas tem uma forma ligeiramente ovalizada. As vertentes NO, N, E e S, são maioritariamente formadas por granitos. Já a vertente SO e O são formadas por xistos\basalto, penso que tenham origem em escorrências de lava em eras passadas.
Apenas tem uma vertente com drenagem das águas, a S\SO, exactamente a zona mais baixa do concelho.

Pelas muitas imagens aéreas de zonas onde houveram vulcões e hoje há apenas lagoas, tudo me leva a crer que há uma semelhança com este planalto - tirando aquilo que é mais óbvio: a única actividade actual são mesmo as nascentes termais em Vizela, no sopé do planalto.


----------



## Enkeli (26 Fev 2011 às 16:29)

Olá a todos 

Agradeço a todos por me esclarecerem, já tive oportunidade de ver os videos atentamente e ver/ler todos os links que me enviaram.

Sim, eu interesso-me bastante por vulcanologia, para mim é um fenomeno fascinante, não tenho palavras para descrever o que a vulcanologia significa para mim. Gostava muito de seguir esta área de estudo, mas infelizmente a matemática não é nada, nada o meu forte. 

Mas fiquei fascinada e contente por saber que na peninsula ibérica existe vulcões activos. E o meu próximo passo será fazer uma viagem aos campos de calatrava assim que me for possivél.

Mais uma vez agradeço pela vossa disponibilidade em me esclarecerem.


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2011 às 17:45)

Enkeli disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Agradeço a todos por me esclarecerem, já tive oportunidade de ver os videos atentamente e ver/ler todos os links que me enviaram.
> 
> ...




Boa sorte nas tuas pesquisas.
Seria interessante juntares informações sobre o assunto...
Garanto que ias descobrir coisas novas super fascinantes.
Não há muita gente, infelizmente, interessada em vulcanologia nacional ou ibérica.


----------



## irpsit (26 Fev 2011 às 19:43)

Parece-me que também existe uma zona com vulcanismo bastante recente não a sul de Madrid, mas perto de Barcelona, na Catalunha.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olot_Volcanic_Field

A última erupção foi há 11000 anos, a região só mostra actualmente actividade sísmica.
Existem dezenas de cones vulcânicos na zona. A forma é muito evidente.
Não se sabe se ainda estará activo a nível de vulcanismo.

Cada vulcão só teve uma erupção, portanto numa erupção futura, a ocorrer, formar-se-á provavelmente um novo cone.

Existem portanto duas zonas vulcânicas activas (embora só muito esporadicamente) em Espanha.


----------



## The Sorceress (26 Fev 2011 às 22:06)

irpsit disse:


> Parece-me que também existe uma zona com vulcanismo bastante recente não a sul de Madrid, mas perto de Barcelona, na Catalunha.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olot_Volcanic_Field





Essa zona vulcânica já era conhecida (enquanto a outra nem era considerada até 2007), mas o seu perigo de erupção é quase inexistente. Por outro lado se isso acontecesse... existe agora um novo estudo

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=669386

E aqui tens informações em detalhe sobre o Campo Vulcânico.

http://www.alecsis.com/usuarios/alberguistas/esp/monograficos/garrotxa.htm


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2011 às 13:01)

Um vulcão que não tem uma erupção há 11000 anos não pode ser considerado extinto.

Por exemplo, o Yellowstone só tem erupções a cada vários milhares de anos.Há erupções na Islândia que ocorreram após um vulcão estar adormecido mais de 5000 anos.

A probabilidade de vermos uma erupção em Espanha nos pŕoximos 100 anos num desses dois campos é bastante remota, mas existe (e em ambas zonas)


----------



## The Sorceress (27 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

irpsit disse:


> Um vulcão que não tem uma erupção há 11000 anos não pode ser considerado extinto.
> 
> Por exemplo, o Yellowstone só tem erupções a cada vários milhares de anos.Há erupções na Islândia que ocorreram após um vulcão estar adormecido mais de 5000 anos.
> 
> A probabilidade de vermos uma erupção em Espanha nos pŕoximos 100 anos num desses dois campos é bastante remota, mas existe (e em ambas zonas)



De facto a regra adoptada pelos vulcanólogos é considerar um vulcão extinto depois de 10.000 sem actividade... mas isso inclui erupções e actividades secundárias como géisers e outros. E é por isso que os estes dois em Espanha são considerados simplesmente adormecidos.


No caso de Yellowstone, a actividade detectada é gritante, isto é: existem géisers, fumarolas, etc, e o magma sobre e desce fazendo com que determinadas zonas estejam mais altas ou mais baixas conforme os anos. Isto sem falar nas crises sismicas etc.


Em termos de risco para Portugal, pessoalmente estou mais preocupada com o Supervulcãzinho que temos em Itália... esse sim podia afectar toda a Europa e colocar até a nossa qualidade de vida em risco... ou própria vida em risco: conforme a Erupção seja de maior ou menor intensidade.
Estou a falar de Campi Flegrei, ao pé de Nápoles, uma cidade onde nunca viveria, nem que me pagassem.
Este artigo é alarmista e exagerado, porque propõe o pior cenário possível e quase leva as pessoas a pensar que uma erupção está eminente, o que não é caso. Mas serve para o demonstrar  que este vulcão é tão ou mais perigoso que Yellowstone.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/mos...mpi-Flegrei-near-Naples-threatens-Europe.html

Este site, dá-te dados concretos sobre o vulção nele podes ver que as duas últimas erupções aconteceram nos séculos XII e XVI, tendo causado dados mínimos: e não existem indicações que uma nova erupção possa ser catastrófica.
http://www.volcano.si.edu/world/volcano.cfm?vnum=0101-01=

No entanto, o cenário apocalíptico  do primeiro site podia servir como argumento para filme de Hollywood 

Site do observatório Italiano
http://www.ov.ingv.it/campi_flegrei.html


----------



## Enkeli (8 Mar 2011 às 17:38)

Olá

Eu vou juntar o máximo material possivél sobre o vulcanismo na peninsula ibérica, até porque,agora quando estiver de férias, farei questão de visitar os campos de calatrava, e tentar obter o máximo de material possivél, e partilharei convosco. 

Mais uma vez agradeço a todos pelos esclarecimentos.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2011 às 16:51)

Por falar de vulcanismo na P. Ibérica:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/sismologia-vulcanismo-nos-acores-2286.html

Nos Açores existe matéria de sobra para investigar. 
Não é um caso isolado de um vulcão meio adormecido, mas vários casos de actividade recente e um historial impressionante a comprovar isso mesmo.


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/possivel-erupcao-submarina-nos-acores-5196.html


PS: Já sei que tinha falado nisto antes, mas  lembrei-me que haviam tópicos aqui no forum sobre o assunto e resolvi colocá-los aqui.


----------

